# L.P. Q BBQ Championship - $75,000



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 16, 2007)

Is this a sign that the apocalypse is upon us? The KCBS sanctioning a gas contest?  Don't know whether it's a hoax or not but they are having heated discussions about it over on Basso's site.

What do you think, should the KCBS be sanctioning GAS contests?

I'm calling for a non-binding resolultion against it!


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 16, 2007)

KCBS officates contests, there is a Masters division, wood charcoal as you know it and there is a Competitor division. The Competitor division is about officating contests other than Master division.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 16, 2007)

Silly, me I thought the B in KCBS stood for BBQ.  Now I know it stands for BS.  It's a shame they sold out so cheaply.

If this goes through you can tear up my membership card for me or better yet burn it in a gasser! :twisted:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 16, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Silly, me I thought the B in KCBS stood for BBQ.  Now I now it stands for BS.  It's a shame they sold out so cheaply.
> 
> If this goes through you can tear up my membership card for me or better yet burn it in a gasser! :twisted:


 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2007)

you scared you'll get beat by a gasser?
I say let em in..if you can beat me with a 
gas cooker, you're a better q'er than me.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 16, 2007)

...and they all rage on as they plug their pellet pooper in, or make sure the the rotisserie is working properly,  then they connect their Stoker to their wireless network so they can chart their temps on their notebook computer while they sleep through the night. I think it's funny.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you scared you'll get beat by a gasser?
> I say let em in..if you can beat me with a
> gas cooker, you're a better q'er than me.


 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 17, 2007)

First let my say we compete on a Klose, that said I find it funny that traditionalist are outraged cause they cook bbq the real way. 

Offsets, just how far back can you go and find no offsets, not far in history of American BBQ. You want to call yourselves traditionalist but I can introduce you to cooks that will be happy to let you know there is nothing traditional about cooking on them.

There is room for competition as we know them and allow someone hold another style of contest. It's not the end of BBQ as we know it. Any of you remeber when the scoring system was changed. I was told by cooks that competition BBQ was going to become history. KCBS will do 35 to 40 more contest this season than last. The biggest growth a contest in history have been since the judging change.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> ...and they all rage on as they plug their pellet pooper in, or make sure the the rotisserie is working properly,  then they connect their Stoker to their wireless network so they can chart their temps on their notebook computer while they sleep through the night. I think it's funny.



DITTO!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Well at least we know the price tag that you guys are willing to sell out BBQ for.

Does anyone even here know the definition of BBQ?  I'll give you a hint.  It involves cooking with wood as a heat source.

And no I'm not afraid of competing with gassers.  But if any of you had read the discussion you would see that the gassers are eliminating those that cook with wood.  Now I don't have a problem with that either it they want to cook in their own contest but I do have a problem with the KCBS endorsing this as a BBQ contest

The KCBS's mission is to preserve the heritage of BBQ in order to pass it on to future generations.  What a total disappointment of an organization.
The BOD are totally selling out BBQ if this goes through.  I'm just sorry that I recently renewed my membership.  At least I'll get to vote against next year who ever votes for this abomination.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you scared you'll get beat by a gasser?
> I say let em in..if you can beat me with a
> gas cooker, you're a better q'er than me.



Read my post Cappy.  It's not about letting them in. Quite the contrary they want to exclude you and still be called BBQ.  I believe the opposite is true. They want to exclude us!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> ...and they all rage on as they plug their pellet pooper in, or make sure the the rotisserie is working properly,  then they connect their Stoker to their wireless network so they can chart their temps on their notebook computer while they sleep through the night. I think it's funny.



As usual Bruce you totally miss the point!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3nr1rrz6]...and they all rage on as they plug their pellet pooper in, or make sure the the rotisserie is working properly,  then they connect their Stoker to their wireless network so they can chart their temps on their notebook computer while they sleep through the night. I think it's funny.



DITTO!!!![/quote:3nr1rrz6]

I find it humerous that all you guys that bash gassers are now defending this as BBQ!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

jminion said:
			
		

> First let my say we compete on a Klose, that said I find it funny that traditionalist are outraged cause they cook bbq the real way.
> 
> Offsets, just how far back can you go and find no offsets, not far in history of American BBQ. You want to call yourselves traditionalist but I can introduce you to cooks that will be happy to let you know there is nothing traditional about cooking on them.
> 
> There is room for competition as we know them and allow someone hold another style of contest. It's not the end of BBQ as we know it. Any of you remeber when the scoring system was changed. I was told by cooks that competition BBQ was going to become history. KCBS will do 35 to 40 more contest this season than last. The biggest growth a contest in history have been since the judging change.



Jim, I've seen you make this argument before with different type of BBQ equipment and I would agree with you.  But when you start to call something Q that doesn't meet the definition of Q, I have a problem with that.  Let me ask you a question.  If gass cookers should be sanctioned by the KCBS then why shouldn't they be able to cook in the same competition as wood burners?  I think that the KCBS here is the one being inconsisitent in their argument. If Gas is Q, then let them compete with us.  But once you agree that gas is Q, I think you've just let down the mission that the organization was founded on.  So as I see it you've got two options.  Either let gassers compete in all sanctioned KCBS contests or not.  But if you do, then the mission of the KCBS needs to be rewritten.  And that would be a sad day indeed.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Greg, I think you might need to have Patrick add a propane tank to the offset in your logo.  Get with the times man!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ze3688dc][quote="Bruce B":ze3688dc]...and they all rage on as they plug their pellet pooper in, or make sure the the rotisserie is working properly,  then they connect their Stoker to their wireless network so they can chart their temps on their notebook computer while they sleep through the night. I think it's funny.



DITTO!!!![/quote:ze3688dc]

I find it humerous that all you guys that bash gassers are now defending this as BBQ![/quote:ze3688dc]

Maybe I misunderstood Bruce's post!  I'm not defending gassers at all, I thought Bruce was laughing at all the technology people are using to make BBQ (ie, auto feed pellet cookers, rotisseries, temp control devices, gassers etc).  Not that there's anything wrong with using these things for Home cooks, but in comps just seems to take the "Competition" factor out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Everything that Bruce mentioned is perfectly legal for KCBS comps Larry.
If anyone wants to complain about those devices take it up with KCBS or they would be perfectly in their rights to buy any of those devices themselves.  Now if anyone could explain to me how to hook up my stoker to my laptop I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Just one more request from the KCBS please.  If you allow gas, could you please consider oil also?  I mean we are trying to be inclusive here aren't we and it would really help me get my chicken skin crisp.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

I want electric to be added................. How can I make "CrockPot" BBQ if they don't include electric.  Not to mention my "George Foreman" Chicken.  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Everything that Bruce mentioned is perfectly legal for KCBS comps Larry.
> If anyone wants to complain about those devices take it up with KCBS or they would be perfectly in their rights to buy any of those devices themselves.  Now if anyone could explain to me how to hook up my stoker to my laptop I'd appreciate it!



Where in my post did I say they were illegal??   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  Dallas you're bitching about KCBS sanctioning gas comps and I'm bitching about using using automated devices, two of which you have "a rotisserie and a stoker" (probably more with your ever growing collection  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]) and you're taking offense.  Now you know how the guys that want to cook with gas feel.  I'm just voicing my opinion just like you and I just don't think personally, any kind of automated device/cooker or gas should be allowed in BBQ Competitions.  This is just my opinion, I voted and I have a right to speak!!  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Never said you didn't have a right to speak but what does any of what you are saying have to do with this topic.  Just for the record I don't use a stoker in comps. It doesn't work to well with a rotisserie!

As far as being a gadget freek, guilty as charged!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Never said you didn't have a right to speak but *what does any of what you are saying have to do with this topic.*  Just for the record I don't use a stoker in comps. It doesn't work to well with a rotisserie!
> 
> As far as being a gadget freek, guilty as charged!



Ummm......... I was replying to Bruces post that was posted in this topic, therefore it has something to do with this topic!!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset.... If they let gas in and rewrite the misson statemant..................
I get your Stump's... right?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, I think I can add this question to next quarter's interview with Carolyn Wells! 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow.  did the url for basso's forum change to bbq-4-u.com?  everyone needs stop bitch and start picking on puff of something.



Just a friendly debate until that beoach Puffster wakes up from his beauty sleep!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":35wrizrx]Never said you didn't have a right to speak but *what does any of what you are saying have to do with this topic.*  Just for the record I don't use a stoker in comps. It doesn't work to well with a rotisserie!
> 
> As far as being a gadget freek, guilty as charged!



Ummm......... I was replying to Bruces post that was posted in this topic, therefore it has something to do with this topic!!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:35wrizrx]

Which as I previously pointed out, had nothing to do with this topic!   [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=threadjacked.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Kloset.... If they let gas in and rewrite the misson statemant..................
> I get your Stump's... right?



I don't think so Chris,  I'll have to figure out how to convert it to gas and electric so I can be as politically inclusive as possible. Maybe even add a deep frying option to it.  Sounds like a ticking time bomb doesn't it?

But I'm with you on that crock pot chicken though!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":12l39pga][quote="Kloset BBQR":12l39pga]Never said you didn't have a right to speak but *what does any of what you are saying have to do with this topic.*  Just for the record I don't use a stoker in comps. It doesn't work to well with a rotisserie!
> 
> As far as being a gadget freek, guilty as charged!



Ummm......... I was replying to Bruces post that was posted in this topic, therefore it has something to do with this topic!!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:12l39pga]

Which as I previously pointed out, had nothing to do with this topic!   [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=threadjacked.gif][/quote:12l39pga]

Ok Ok Ok you're correct!!!  I am sorry!!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping this topic was going to get to 17 pages on flaming me alone!  It's still early though!


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> f%ck the gassers.   8)  if you don't start the fire by rubbing 2 sticks together it ain't Q.      seriously, i think gas is pushing things a bit.  even pellet cookers and automatic temp control devises are pushing things a bit far, not that i'm complaining though.




Ok how about the Qers that have modified thier gas cookers to also use wood , I have seen a few out there. And you can always use the foil pack smoker idea with wood chips if you have a gaser??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Walter,

The way I see it using KCBS rules in reverse should work.  Those whose pits are modified to cook with both wood and gas would be allowed to start their fires one time with wood, but after that would be subject to disqualification if a wood fired source was used after the initial startup.

Now how crazy does that sound?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

This is too complicated, I'm suggesting KCBS start up a microwave division!


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Walter,
> 
> The way I see it using KCBS rules in reverse should work.  Those whose pits are modified to cook with both wood and gas would be allowed to start their fires one time with wood, but after that would be subject to disqualification if a wood fired source was used after the initial startup.
> 
> Now how crazy does that sound?




Me I am still trying to save my money and buy one of those Lang model 84 deluxe for myself.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 17, 2007)

My post stands...it didn't miss the point as it's been accused of; there was a time when pellet cookers weren't allowed and many would still like to see them banned because they don't fit someone's definition of what they think real BBQ is or should be.

Using electricity to twirl racks of meat over a fire probably wouldn't fit into that definition either, apparently it's OK for Dallas though, as it is with me.

Plugging another electrical device into your pit to digitally monitor temperatures and to electronically control the movement of air to adjust those temperatures....well let's not even get into that.

Things evolve over time, we have ventured from the cave, we don't all drive Model T's anymore, we no longer cook over a hole in the ground, and many no longer stay awake all night tending their $18,000 off set pits.
There is room in this world for all of God's or Allah's Q'ers.

Perhaps those that are so upset should immediately pen their letter of resignation to the KCBS, (remember don't use your computer) and refuse to participate in any future KCBS sanctioned competitions. 

That'll show 'em !


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> My post stands...it didn't miss the point as it's been accused of; there was a time when pellet cookers weren't allowed and many would still like to see them banned because they don't fit someone's definition of what they think real BBQ is or should be.
> 
> Using electricity to twirl racks of meat over a fire probably wouldn't fit into that definition either, apparently it's OK for Dallas though, as it is with me.
> 
> ...



Well the short answer Brucie is gas is not BBQ!  

Yeah I'll hold on to my KCBS membership just long enough to vote against every BOD that passes this.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2007)

I understand what you're saying. Not being a member, I don't understand all sides of the debate.  I love the heritage and tradition of bbq, and would like to see it preserved.  I completely understand why allowing
gas cookers to make roasted pork in a bbq contest would be frowned on.

I guess its a growing pain for the KCBS.  They can grow their membership and influence by allowing gas, and that's good.
They can also hep educate and perpetuate real bbq either way as well.

It's a tough call, I just hate to see people quitting over it.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

As long as the contests are seperate I dont mind at all. Let them have their fun. I draw the line at cheaters. If you get caught, you should be flogged with a select brisket from walmart. Thats my opinion.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying. Not being a member, I don't understand all sides of the debate.  I love the heritage and tradition of bbq, and would like to see it preserved.  I completely understand why allowing
> gas cookers to make roasted pork in a bbq contest would be frowned on.
> 
> I guess its a growing pain for the KCBS.  They can grow their membership and influence by allowing gas, and that's good.
> ...



Ok folks its all BBQ , we can all agree to disagree . If we were all the same it would be boring. Anyone who wnats to quit and run do so , its not in my nature to do so. Am I a member of KCBS nope, really dont plan on it right now , think I will stick with the SCBA , but hey what ever makes ya happy do it. Maybe down the road I will go the KCSB route  for now I am happy were I am. I perfer cooking with charcoal /wood but there are a thousand ways to do BBQ , for me its all good. Its not the cooker its the skill of the pit master and the taste buds of the judges, that wins the day.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying. Not being a member, I don't understand all sides of the debate.  I love the heritage and tradition of bbq, and would like to see it preserved.  I completely understand why allowing
> gas cookers to make roasted pork in a bbq contest would be frowned on.
> 
> I guess its a growing pain for the KCBS.  They can grow their membership and influence by allowing gas, and that's good.
> ...



Thanks Cappy.  I really think the issue comes down to hypocrisy!

Point 1 - What is the definition of BBQ?  Does Gas fall into that definition.
Point 2 - KCBS says that want to be more inclusive rather exclusive yet they ban gassers from competing with those cooking with wood.
Point 3 - Be consistent.  Either allow all cookers in but then you have just violated your mission statement that will now have to be amended.
Point 4 - If you amend your mission statement haven't you just sold out?
Point 5 - If your goal is to be more inclusive then why sanction a contest that doesn't meet your definition of BBQ and is exclusive of those that do.

This is NOT a debate about different type of cookers but the heritage of BBQ and cooking with wood.  In the end unfortunately for the KCBS it's all about money.  Nothing else, pure greed!    Just remember these  at the next election and vote them out!  I will!


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally, call it bbq if you want, but if it involves liquid fuel (or liquid smoke) it doesn't interest me.  I'm not a competitor, but as a spectator, I'd rather go to a contest where everyone roasts hot dogs on a stick (as long as it was over a real fire).  [smilie=a_madtongue.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2007)

When it becomes set it and forget it....there goes the skill and the many years of fine tuning whilst drinking beers...might as well just pour some liquid smoke on it and cook it indoors in an oven.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> When it becomes set it and forget it....there goes the skill and the many years of fine tuning whilst drinking beers...might as well just pour some liquid smoke on it and cook it indoors in an oven.



Good point Dog!  I propose that in order to be more inclusive that we allow all cookers to cook with all sources and of the place of their choosing, much like the current rules of the Grand Rapids, MI contest.  Yeah Big Moe we know what you're doing! :twisted:


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me I am somewhat ammused to see people using WMS taking the top wins against the fellas with thousands of dollars in coookers , RV`s . I now have 2 WSM`s thanks to Santa and my loving wife.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Does this mean I do, or don't get your Stump's Smoker, Kloset? :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Does this mean I do, or don't get your Stump's Smoker, Kloset? :roll:



I'll let you know after I look through the plans of this LP conversion kit!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry, would the use of a wire coat hanger be ok to use in said hotdog cookoff, if so i'm in!
Its not a debate anymore when you call someone a bastard. Where I come from being called a bastard gets the Jerry Springer bell a dinging.  :P


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 17, 2007)

I only have one question ?

If you set a plate of gas smoke/roasted pork next to a plate of wsm smoked pork, will you be able to see and/or taste the difference ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> *Larry, would the use of a wire coat hanger be ok to use in said hotdog cookoff, if so i'm in!
> Its not a debate anymore when you call someone a bastard. Where I come from being called a bastard gets the Jerry Springer bell a dinging.*  :P



Dale please annotate which Larry you are referring to!!  I was about ready to go Bill Hays on you!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I only have one question ?
> 
> If you set a plate of gas smoke/roasted pork next to a plate of wsm smoked pork, will you be able to see and/or taste the difference ?



I can sure taste it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":1fmjxfsb]I only have one question ?
> 
> If you set a plate of gas smoke/roasted pork next to a plate of wsm smoked pork, will you be able to see and/or taste the difference ?



I can sure taste it.[/quote:1fmjxfsb]

Me too!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry Larry W but I was replieing to Larry D. You didnt have to call me a annotate. I dont know what that means but it hurt. Where is Bill at anyhow?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Sorry Larry W but I was replieing to Larry D. You didnt have to call me a annotate. I dont know what that means but it hurt. Where is Bill at anyhow?



Lurking!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sure that everyone has seen venders at comps selling bones (and alot of them) that came right out of a Southern Pride or similar rig. 
http://www.ncre.biz/bbq4u/jpegs/batssweetmeat.jpg
Hidden somewhere was a WSM that they were using to cook their meat for the comp turn in. I find this misleading cause I bet most folks thought the bones they were buying at the booth were the same bones that got turned in for judging. After all, the billboards around the booth had all these ribbons and trophies?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

And Nick will go over 7K before this thread dies


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I'm sure that everyone has seen venders at comps selling bones (and alot of them) that came right out of a Southern Pride or similar rig.
> http://www.ncre.biz/bbq4u/jpegs/batssweetmeat.jpg
> Hidden somewhere was a WSM that they were using to cook their meat for the comp turn in. I find this misleading cause I bet most folks thought the bones they were buying at the booth were the same bones that got turned in for judging. After all, the billboards around the booth had all these ribbons and trophies?



You are right to a degree Dats.  But the general public would NOT like to eat the meat that is turned in for judging in the first place.  Two totally different styles/flavors of BBQ between whats turned in for judges and what the general public is used to and likes to consume.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you can tell the difference....but then again what the hell do I know.......I know I won't buy any of that gassed Q from Pigs on the Wing Save the gass for the convicts....


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many KCBS trophies do you have?  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, you're worse than a woman! Sorry Helen, Diva and Puff!


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Larry, would the use of a wire coat hanger be ok to use in said hotdog cookoff, if so i'm in!



As long as you straighten it out by hand.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry D. will take credit (or blame) for the hot dog roast comments, but I don't know who that "call someone a bastard" refers to.  Not me, I didn't call nobody nothin'!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

That would be me although I didn't  specificly call  anyone a  bastard, it was directed at any of the KCBS BOD's that might actually vote against the mission of the KCBS in exchange for the almighty dollar and the bastardization of BBQ as we know it.

I now return you to my all time favorite song by Mason Williams.........................Classical Gas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32V7dr0BzM


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> That would be me although I didn't  specificly call  anyone a  bastard, it was directed at any of the KCBS BOD's that might actually vote against the mission of the KCBS in exchange for the almighty dollar and the bastardization of BBQ as we know it.
> 
> I now return you to my all time favorite song by Mason Williams.........................Classical Gas!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32V7dr0BzM



Wow thanks for the link !!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

No no no, I'm just kidding. No one here is a bAst@rd!  Sorry Larry D and W. Kloset im just kidding.
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/BAR-B-Q/owensborotrophy2.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> No no no, I'm just kidding. No one here is a bAst@rd!  Sorry Larry D and W. Kloset im just kidding.
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/BAR-B-Q/owensborotrophy2.jpg



Hi Dale this is Finney, I'm at Larry's using his computer and was just wondering.  Can I get a close up of the hottie in the cowboy hat?  She reminds me of my Prochilo Princess.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> No no no, I'm just kidding. No one here is a bAst@rd!  Sorry Larry D and W. Kloset im just kidding.
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/BAR-B-Q/owensborotrophy2.jpg




LOL I have been called that so many times I answer to it, Hehehehe
I would rather be called a bastard than somebodies bitch anyday!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you heard Jim call you that at SOTB.  Damn


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

My daughter is going to kill me. My boy is not too happy either.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> My daughter is going to kill me. My boy is not too happy either.



Hi Dale, this is Puff, me and Finney are over at Larry's drinking all his beer and I'm on his computer now.  I'd really like a blown up picture of that hottie in the football uniform!  Hubba hubba!!!  I'd like to cook him some Q!  He's a cutie!  

Puff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> No no no, I'm just kidding. No one here is a bAst@rd!  Sorry Larry D and W. Kloset im just kidding.
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/BAR-B-Q/owensborotrophy2.jpg



No apologies necessary Dale. Great looking Trophy! Congratulations!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

The pic of the trophy would have been better if I would have wiped the smudges off of it.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> The pic of the trophy would have been better if I would have wiped the smudges off of it.


Yeah those lip marks form you kissing it are a little embarrasing.  :roll:


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

lol you guys are great


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 17, 2007)

worse than a woman???

Pffft


----------



## Unity (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> my all time favorite song by *Mason Williams*.........................Classical Gas!


Then there's his Them Poems, of which my favorite is "Them Toad Suckers":

How about Them Toad Suckers,
Ain't they clods?
Sittin' there suckin'
Them green toady-frogs.

Suckin' them hop-toads,
Suckin' them chunkers,
Suckin' them leapy types,
Suckin' them plunkers.

Look at Them Toad Suckers,
Ain't they snappy?
Suckin' them bog-frogs
Sure makes 'em happy.

Them huggermugger Toad Suckers,
Way down south,
Stickin' them sucky-toads
In they mouth.

How to be a Toad Sucker?
No way to duck it.
Gittchyself a toad,
Rare back and suck it! 

--John  8) 
(Uh-oh, am I off-topic?   )


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 17, 2007)

I call for a TEST to check the quality of Unity's drinking water...

WTF was that?????


----------



## Unity (Feb 17, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I call for a TEST to check the quality of Unity's drinking water...
> 
> WTF was that?????


Mason Williams wrote that back in the psychedelic days. I first heard "Them Toad Suckers" on the Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour, where he was a regular. 

Certain Mexican, Central American, and South American toads secrete a protective venom that has psychoactive properties when taken orally or by smoking. Google "psychedelic toads" and you'll find stuff you never knew before, for example:

http://tafkac.org/animals/toad_licking.html
http://www.erowid.org/animals/toads/toa ... ngs1.shtml



--John  8) 
(Gives you a more complex impression of Mason Williams, huh?   )


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 17, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you're dating yourself with that one...LOL


----------



## Unity (Feb 17, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> you're dating yourself


Hey, I'm a retired guy. Old goes with retired like WRB goes with pork.   

--John  8)
(Finally, back on-topic. Now Greg will let it be.  :P )


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Smothers Brothers brings back fond memories.  Of course I was just a kid.  They always had top notch talent. I remember the Beatles debuting Hey Jude on their show.  Of course they weren't actually there, they were in England (I think they stopped touring in '65 or so) but the song was first heard there.  And of course Pat Paulson was one of my favorites as well before he left for the Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour.  Ah, the '60's turbulent times but an exciting time to grow up!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a cooking section! :x


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2007)

Cap'n

If I may respectfully disagree, this is the general discussion section. At least it is here in the North.   

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 18, 2007)

That's what happens when you never get out of Myrtle Beach. Sad really.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 18, 2007)

The topic was obviously moved.  No way I could be wrong.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Cappy I thought you invented being wrong...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cappy I thought you invented being wrong...



No, he just perfected it!


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> That would be me although I didn't  specificly call  anyone a  bastard, it was directed at any of the KCBS BOD's that might actually vote against the mission of the KCBS in exchange for the almighty dollar and the bastardization of BBQ as we know it.
> 
> I now return you to my all time favorite song by Mason Williams.........................Classical Gas!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32V7dr0BzM



Big D or Kloset BBQR 
I do take it personely, I have not called you any names because you don't have ability to see passed the end of your nose. This information was in the Dec Bullsheet that you must not have taken the time to read.

The fact that you can't understand it is your problem. It's been explained more than a few times, you may want to take the time read and study what is going on.

My 81 year old mother would kick your butt if she heard your insinuation.

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

If the shoe fits Minion, wear it!  I don't recall singling you out.  But you obviously must have a guilty conscience since this contest hasn't been officially sanctioned yet as least as someone with my limited comprehension skills currently understands it.  I'll stand by my statement. The BOD's that vote for this bastardization of BBQ will not receive my vote. The arrogance of the KCBS board is unbelievable.  I wish your mother good health.

Dallas


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Bruce was right....


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 19, 2007)

He is! He is! the KCBS!!!With all due respect to all 81 year old moms,i gots $4 on Kloset BBQR.
Oh and i say let them in, them suckers,i mean gassers and take their $$$$,like me n Thorburn at times square. 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Kloset...look at it in term I *know* you'll understand.  This is a great excuse for you to go out and buy a gasser and you'll have a *legitimate* reason for Mrs. Kloset...*this* time.  

In five years it won't matter because the enviromental lobby will have open smoking and burning banned due to global warming.

I'm joking of course...but am I??? [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] 

Think about what has been done to public smoking across the country. :scratch


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 20, 2007)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> He is! He is! the KCBS!!!With all due respect to all 81 year old moms,i gots $4 on Kloset BBQR.
> Oh and i say let them in, them suckers,i mean gassers and take their $$$$,like me n Thorburn at times square. 8)




Heeeeeeeee's baaaaaack.  How's that Kingsford working for you?  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> He is! He is! the KCBS!!!With all due respect to all 81 year old moms,i gots $4 on Kloset BBQR.
> Oh and i say let them in, them suckers,i mean gassers and take their $$$$,like me n Thorburn at times square. 8)



Is that $4 American or Canadian?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Euros


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 20, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the difference?,you worried? It's only 4$ either way,after further thought i'll put my money on JM's mom,you'll be tapping out thinking about the exchange rate.  
Oh! and times square wuz a pool hall,don't want someone thinkin more than it is.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I was hoping that if you really had faith in me you'd bet American dollars! 

Hey I thought times square was in New York City!  Now you got me really confused! :P


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Kloset, lets start the WFBS (Wood Fired Bbbq Society) Griff, for a price, could draw up the bylaws. Someone with a people person personality and media connections  could be the mouth piece. 

Big sign at the entry *GASSERS STAY HOME*. I'd sign up for that. 

We'd draft our own rules & regs, bylaws ect. Get our own Judges. Ban instant replay  

Hey, it could be a movement


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

DATs we already had that.  It was called the Kansas City Barbecue Society!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Hey Kloset, lets start the WFBS (Wood Fired Bbbq Society) Griff, for a price, could draw up the bylaws. Someone with a people person personality and media connections  could be the mouth piece.
> 
> Big sign at the entry *GASSERS STAY HOME*. I'd sign up for that.
> 
> ...



Larry Wolfe!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll second that nomination, Nick!


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if gassers had to stay home... Larry couldn't be there.
_If you know what I mean._


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Someone famous once said that tThe only thing certain is change. If KCBS has made a great business decission, great. If they have gone down the garden path and opened alienated their base, well only time will tell. 

Larry could be our poster child   :twisted:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

Dat's if you go on Ray Basso's forum or the Barbecue Brethren forum I think you'll see a large ratio of the members strongly against this (probably 3 or 4 to 1).  I think a lot of the knee jerk reaction comes from the fact that a lot of major decisions that the KCBS makes are without getting any input from its members.  Whether this is true or not, I can't say but at least it is the perception of a lot of members.  I think if these major decisions are communicated up front, it can help smooth a difficult transition.  This whole LP contest shocked a lot of people though because they heard about it first from the promoters and not from the KCBS.  Board members need to at least solicit the input of members before these major decisions are made.  In my opinion, if this were done here that would have been a lot less resentment over this contest.  In the end, I believe that the BOD's should be representing it's members instead of dictating to the members the way things are going to be.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe that they would consider allowing the use of electric cookers but possibly not in the same contests as gas cookers or wood cookers.  The KCBS has created for now two competition divisions, the Masters (for traditional) and the Competitior Division (for gas LP cookers).  My guess is that if a promoter put together a contest for electric cookers they would possibly add a third division or have them compete in the Competitor (non wood burning) division.  I'm only speculating on this as this situation hasn't come up yet (that is a contest for electric cookers).  This is not a rumor, it is a fact.  The KCBS has been asked to sanction the LP contest in Iowa.  As far as I know the BOD has not yet sanctioned the contest (voted on it yet) but seem to be definitely leaning in that direction.

I hope this answers your questions.  You can see this issue debated on Ray Basso's BBQ Forum or on numberous other forums including the Barbecue Brethren and this one.  I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Dat's if you go on Ray Basso's forum or the Barbecue Brethren forum I think you'll see a large ratio of the members strongly against this (probably 3 or 4 to 1).  I think a lot of the knee jerk reaction comes from the fact that a lot of major decisions that the KCBS makes are without getting any input from its members.  Whether this is true or not, I can't say but at least it is the perception of a lot of members.  I think if these major decisions are communicated up front, it can help smooth a difficult transition.  This whole LP contest shocked a lot of people though because they heard about it first from the promoters and not from the KCBS.  Board members need to at least solicit the input of members before these major decisions are made.  In my opinion, if this were done here that would have been a lot less resentment over this contest.  In the end, I believe that the BOD's should be representing it's members instead of dictating to the members the way things are going to be.



I'll take a look at those sites. Thanks.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 20, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Dat's if you go on Ray Basso's forum or the Barbecue Brethren forum I think you'll see a large ratio of the members strongly against this (probably 3 or 4 to 1).  I think a lot of the knee jerk reaction comes from the fact that a lot of major decisions that the KCBS makes are without getting any input from its members.  Whether this is true or not, I can't say but at least it is the perception of a lot of members.  I think if these major decisions are communicated up front, it can help smooth a difficult transition.  This whole LP contest shocked a lot of people though because they heard about it first from the promoters and not from the KCBS.  Board members need to at least solicit the input of members before these major decisions are made.  In my opinion, if this were done here that would have been a lot less resentment over this contest.  In the end, I believe that the *BOD's should be representing it's members instead of dictating to the members the way things are going to be.*



Not being a member of KCBS, I ask the following question. Is the B.O.D. elected at large or by region?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 21, 2007)

At large, although I am hearing talk of regional representation.


----------



## Rich Decker (Feb 21, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The whole LP contest shocked a lot of people though because they heard about it first from the promoters and not from the KCBS.



There was a notice of this change in the December Bullsheet. Rod Gray had it written up in his minutes from the November meeting.

I  look at this just like the Oinktoberfest Back Yard division where they allowed other heat sources for the contest. The backbone of KCBS will still be Wood fired pits.

KCBS member since 2002


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't see it that way Rich.  The Backyard section of Oinktoberfest as far as I know doesn't exclude contestants that cook with wood.  It's purpose is for the beginning competitor to get into the Sport without intimidation that might be present by hopping into the big contest. The LP contest however does exclude those that cook with the only method endorsed by the KCBS, thus alienating the majority of its existing membership.

And yes there was a small blurb in the Notes from the Board Section in the December Bullsheet about the establishment of the Master Series and Competitior Series and it was voted on and passed unanimously.  There was no mention of the KCBS sanctioning the LP contest in question.  Shouldn't the KCBS at least have solicited the input of its membership before voting on and passing such a dramatic change?  Is this asking too much. I would have liked to have seen an open discussion on this in previous editions of the Bullsheet where solicitation of members opinions was actively sought before it was put to a vote.  I believe if this would have been done, the ultimate decision would have been received in a far less volatile manner than it was.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 21, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I don't see it that way Rich.  The Backyard section of Oinktoberfest as far as I know doesn't exclude contestants that cook with wood.  It's purpose is for the beginning competitor to get into the Sport without intimidation that might be present by hopping into the big contest. The LP contest however does exclude those that cook with the only method endorsed by the KCBS, thus alienating the majority of its existing membership.
> 
> And yes there was a small blurb in the Notes from the Board Section in the December Bullsheet about the establishment of the Master Series and Competitior Series and it was voted on and passed unanimously.  There was no mention of the KCBS sanctioning the LP contest in question.  Shouldn't the KCBS at least have solicited the input of its membership before voting on and passing such a dramatic change?  Is this asking too much. I would have liked to have seen an open discussion on this in previous editions of the Bullsheet where solicitation of members opinions was actively sought before it was put to a vote.  I believe if this would have been done, the ultimate decision would have been received in a far less volatile manner than it was.



Does this mean that any of the gassers must use only GAS and no other source of heat???  Where are they going to get smoke flavor?  Wood chips???  Then you are using wood as a heat source...small source but who defines small and who is going to police this?  I'm also wondering if the promoters of these all gas events are going to required to have more insurance coverage because of the use of gas...I bet they do.

Hey, bottom line, if you don't want to cook like this...don't go.  If KCBS doesn't share your views or opinions or doesn't seem like they are listening...don't join.

I can see KCBS making more classes within comps for "non traditional fuel"(gassers, electric), "combustion assisted"(gravity feeds, gurus, etc), and traditional(KCBS rules of today).  Complicates things, doesn't it?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know the answer to your questions Bubba.  Here is the announcement of the event.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L-P-QUE BBQ Championship...............

Times are changing in BBQ land! We, along with KCBS, are proud to be announcing a different breed of contest. It is the new Competitor Series cook-off that KCBS will support this coming season. Exciting times as the Society allows for the plowing of new ground by edorsing a different style of contest. The new Competitor Series allows an organizer to set some new rules, yet still gain contest backing from the largest sanctioning body in the world. KCBS Reps will oversee the contest so that the revised rules are followed by all the teams involved. A very exciting concept that will bring additional interest to competition bbq and help the sport grow.

So do you want to hear more?

I have been contracted by Sugar Grove Custom Cars, LLC., located in Dallas Center, Iowa, to organize a KCBS Competitor Series BBQ Championship. This contest will be open to teams that use approved LP gas pits. Approval will require the cooking equipment to have electronic ignition, thermostat control capability, and automatic gas shutoff should the flame go out. In otherwords use your gas cooker as it was designed to be used by the manufacturer. We will
cook the usual four main meat categories (Chicken, Ribs, Pork, Brisket) that KCBS has always sanctioned, but in this contest we will eliminate the use of all types of garnish. A simple contest
with simple rules. The contest name will be The L-P-Que BBQ Championship.

The contest will be held in Mt. Pleasant, Iowa on the grounds where the Midwest Old ThreshersReunion is held each year. Check out their site at www.oldthreshers.com. The contest will be held in the main part of the RV Park. The dates are June 15th and 16th, 2007 with provision being made for early arrivals or late departures. The 60 acre RV Park offers 30 and 50 amp electrical service,water, a dump station, restrooms and showers.

Want more exciting news?

Being offered is the largest prize package ever presented in KCBS history at a single contest. The Grand Prize winner will receive a $20,000 Harley Davidson Motorcycle plus $15,000 in cash. This would make the GC prize package of $35,000 also historic! The contest will award over $75,000 in prizes and money. Money will be paid down through 15 places and trophies will be awarded through 5 places. Also, the teams sending in their entries by an early bird registration date will receive raffle tickets for a drawing to win an Ole Hickory CTO gas cooker valued at $6,650!

There will only be a limited number of teams taken, so don't run out of gas before you enter this history making BBQ Championship!!!! To receive more details contact Arlie Bragg at 615-758-8749 or Arlieque@comcast.net. Note: preliminary approval given, but final
approval is pending formal KCBS board action.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The one good thing that I will say that has come out of this, is that there has been a lot of discussion, education, and sharing of information.  I've learned a lot of things about the contests and KCBS that I didn't know before and that I think is a good thing.  I think if we would have had this kind of discussion before this contest was announced it would have gone down a lot smoother.  I don't think KCBS needs to fear its members or the members fear the BOD's.  This discussion has been heated but in my opinion ultimately healthy for all involved.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2007)

Can we get back to the part about "ME"??


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 21, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1pb29btk]I don't see it that way Rich.  The Backyard section of Oinktoberfest as far as I know doesn't exclude contestants that cook with wood.  It's purpose is for the beginning competitor to get into the Sport without intimidation that might be present by hopping into the big contest. The LP contest however does exclude those that cook with the only method endorsed by the KCBS, thus alienating the majority of its existing membership.
> .



Does this mean that any of the gassers must use only GAS and no other source of heat???  Where are they going to get smoke flavor?  Wood chips???  and traditional(KCBS rules of today).  Complicates things, doesn't it?[/quote:1pb29btk]

Well there is always the foil packet manuver , get some heavy duty foil place part soaked and dry wood chips in it fold up the ends tight an d poke wholes in the top  for the smoke to get through.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

We'll, none of this really bothered me until I read what the "approved" pit had to be.  They are basically forcing people that want to compete in this category to go out and buy a pit from a major manufacturer.

*"Approval will require the cooking equipment to have electronic ignition, thermostat control capability, and automatic gas shutoff should the flame go out. In otherwords use your gas cooker as it was designed to be used by the manufacturer."*

Whatever happened to the little guy?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good! Now I can flip on the gas at about midnite and sleep until 4, like all of the others who are using doo-dads and technology to milk their charcoal fires through the night! I honestly don't care one way or the other. This is just fun for me. I really believe that they ought to make it "wood only". Then, you have to actually show _some_ skills and tenacity at maintaining a fire. Want to use your WSM? Build a fire on the side and start shoveling coals in every hour. Yeah, stay up all night with the rest of us !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> We'll, none of this really bothered me until I read what the "approved" pit had to be.  They are basically forcing people that want to compete in this category to go out and buy a pit from a major manufacturer.
> 
> "Approval will require the cooking equipment to have electronic ignition, thermostat control capability, and automatic gas shutoff should the flame go out. In otherwords use your gas cooker as it was designed to be used by the manufacturer."
> 
> *Whatever happened to the little guy*?



I ask my wife the same thing just about everyday!


----------



## oompappy (Feb 21, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> We'll, none of this really bothered me until I read what the "approved" pit had to be.  They are basically forcing people that want to compete in this category to go out and buy a pit from a major manufacturer.
> 
> *"Approval will require the cooking equipment to have electronic ignition, thermostat control capability, and automatic gas shutoff should the flame go out. In otherwords use your gas cooker as it was designed to be used by the manufacturer."*
> 
> Whatever happened to the little guy?



The gas oven in my kitchen meets _those_ requirements


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Good! *Now I can flip on the gas at about midnite and sleep until 4,* like all of the others who are using doo-dads and technology to milk their charcoal fires through the night! I honestly don't care one way or the other. This is just fun for me. I really believe that they ought to make it "wood only". Then, you have to actually show _some_ skills and tenacity at maintaining a fire. Want to use your WSM? Build a fire on the side and start shoveling coals in every hour. Yeah, stay up all night with the rest of us !



No you can't.  Your expensive smoker doesn't meat their requirements. :P


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 21, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do gas-fired pits have flame failure sensors?  I'm accustomed to seeing them on industrial equipment, but I've never looked closely at a portable gas cooker.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the big, expensive ones do.  The home made ones and most of the small shop built one wouldn't.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like they should just rename it the Restaurant and Caterers Comp or the I can't really Q but I can run an outdoor oven....


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

I love the fact that the pit has to have *"thermostat control capability".*


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I love the fact that the pit has to have *"thermostat control capability".*


thermostat control capability"=someone that knows how to run there pit...


----------



## oompappy (Feb 21, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I love the fact that the pit has to have *"thermostat control capability".*



I'm surprised they don't require a timer too


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think in this case, it means a pit that knows how to run WITHOUT somebody.  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2007)

Next thing ya know they will be outlawing booze....


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 21, 2007)

Southern Prides, in particular, are gas fired, that have wood chambers in them, whether it be a smaller model that has a chip chute to produce smoke, or the larger models that  have large chutes for logs to be placed in, both of which are heated/lit/fired by the gas, that is tied directly to the thermostat.. temps  stay within a prescribed temp, no gas, only heat from the wood source , and the ambient temp of the "box"... the gas only fires  when the  temp drops below the setting on the thermometer...


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 21, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some of them do, and the smoker automatically resets the temps from whatever it is set to , to cook, , and resets the thermometer to 140*, a holding temperature..


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Southern Prides, in particular, are gas fired, that have wood chambers in them, whether it be a smaller model that has a chip chute to produce smoke, or the larger models that  have large chutes for logs to be placed in, both of which are heated/lit/fired by the gas, that is tied directly to the thermostat.. temps  stay within a prescribed temp, no gas, *only heat from the wood source *, and the ambient temp of the "box"... the gas only fires  when the  temp drops below the setting on the thermometer...



Would that qualify for this category then?  It's supposed to be only gas for heat.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 21, 2007)

ya know Fin.. I'm not sure ... If those rigs are allowed, I'd only assume that they can use them to full capcity, with chips chutes, and logs chambers, but I'm nowhere even sure of that.. I mean, how can they NOT allow  smoke..makes ya wonder.. though..I'd guess yes, with few reservations... of course they would...  lol I aint asking over on the  udder forum.. they come at ya gunzablazin  lol


----------

